# did my friends makeup today



## olddcassettes (Jun 5, 2009)

tooooooo lazy to post this as a fotd and list what i used so, i did my GORGEOUS best friends makeup today and it feels so good to know that people are complimenting her left and right! she's beautiful


----------



## joey444 (Jun 5, 2009)

She looks awsome!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 5, 2009)

she is absolutely gorgeous. you did a fucking awesome job


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 5, 2009)

thank you


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice job, she looks awesome!!!


----------



## NANA (Jun 5, 2009)

Stunning!!  Your friend is Drop Dead Gorgeous and the makeup....MAYJAH!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2009)

She is beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are so talented with makeup!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 5, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## belle89 (Jun 5, 2009)

Pretty look. You did a great job.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank You =)


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2009)

she looks amazing! great job!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 6, 2009)

She looks totally fab!


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks guys ^_^  it was my first attempt at colors, i usually stick to neutrals on people, im still a beginner... lol


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW she looks incredible, such beautiful eyes!! ;O


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 7, 2009)

gorgeous!! great work!


----------



## so0xpink (Jun 8, 2009)

wow you have talent!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! Stunning! Great job!
what colors did you use on her eyes?


----------



## n_c (Jun 8, 2009)

She is stunning! You did great


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

You're friend is absolutely gorgeous! ^^
I really wish i could pull of purples the way she does, you did an amazing job.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks girls! sorry for the late reply

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Gorgeous! Stunning! Great job!
what colors did you use on her eyes?_

 
i used colors off my jazz-z pallet
i used a light shiny purple on inner corner, and then progressed to darker shades, i used about 3 different shades of purple, then a matte black to deepen the crease.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2009)

Love this look!!!!!


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 20, 2009)

thank you hun


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow she looks amazing, she is soooooo gorgeous *girl crush* lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Please list what you used once you stop feeling lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oops, I see that you already posted that, sorry! You are so talented. 
Edit #2- what did you use on her lips and brows? Thanks


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 20, 2009)

hehe thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 her lips had a bit of concealer on, her personal choice, no gloss or anything she isnt a fan of glossy shiny lips, and on her brows i just used a dark brown/black shadow (very little i didnt want them overdone because she never ever fills in her brows so she was nervous about me doing it) it was a color also from my jazz-z palette in "winter" 
any shadow will work though

HTH


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 24, 2009)

She looks great! You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 24, 2009)

She looks beautiful!!


----------



## MexRicanNena (Jul 24, 2009)

*Wow! That loooks really good on her. You did a good job!*


----------



## Cantheuse (Jul 25, 2009)

Stunning!  Her and her makeup.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG that is SO gorgeous!


----------



## olddcassettes (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## beby24 (Aug 20, 2009)

You did an awesome job, love it, well blended, its just really pretty and it helps that the model is stunning too..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please when you can, list the products used for her eyes.


----------



## User38 (Aug 20, 2009)

The makeup is awesome. Your friend is gorgeous


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 20, 2009)

she looks so beautiful.........


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

Your friend is very pretty but make up is fantastic, you did an amazing job!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that looks gorgeous! 

And your friend has such a beautiful face and haircut


----------



## tdm (Sep 5, 2009)

She is gorgeous.....you did a great job!!!


----------



## Shining (Sep 7, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## jmoore8018 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_thanks guys ^_^ it was my first attempt at colors, i usually stick to neutrals on people, im still a beginner... lol_

 
Hey girl u did an awesome job with blending and you're friend looks sooo cute! Great job!


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

wow beautiful


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 10, 2009)

i love it. she is very pretty. I really like the colors you used!


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 11, 2009)

gorgeous. gorgeous. gorgeous!


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

she is so beautiful and your makeup also!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 13, 2009)

This is stunning!!!!!


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

amazing ! great job


----------



## Alakazam (Sep 24, 2009)

i love it! you should do a tutorial of this.


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 3, 2009)

thank you girls soooo so so so so much!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, I just saw this, u're so freakin talented...and your friend is def gorgeous...I keep scrolling up and staring


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks <3


----------



## fets (Oct 29, 2009)

You did an amazing job! Very nice!


----------

